# Đại lý chăn gà gối nệm tại Mỹ Tho - Tiền Giang



## Chin Chin (8/4/19)

Thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều sản phẩm Chăn Ra Gối Nệm nhưng thông dụng nhất và nhận được sự tin cậy nhiều nhất thuộc về các thương hiệu: Everon, Edena, TATANA, Liên Á, Kim Cương,….Các sản phẩm Chăn Ra Gối Nệm hầu hết được làm từ 100% cotton hoặc cao cấp hơn thì được sản xuất bằng chất liệu Tencel, Modal, Satin hay cotton kết hợp vải CVC…. Vậy tìm mua chăn ra gối nệm ở đâu? Hãy nhanh chân đến ngay Đại Lý Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Tại Mỹ Tho-Tiền Giang
Địa chỉ: 51 Ấp Bắc, phường 10, TP.Mỹ Tho, tỉnh Tiền Giang.
Hotline: 0906 339 325






_Đại Lý Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Tại Mỹ Tho - Tiền Giang_​
Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn các sản phẩm Chăn Ra Gối Nệm được nhiều người lựa chọn tại các hệ thống THEGIOINEM.COM

*1. Chăn Ra Gối Edena ED508*
Với chất liệu 100% Cotton nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc, mật độ sợi 300 sợi/inch vuông tạo sự chắc chắn và mềm mịn cho bề mặt vải. do mật độ sợi cao nên vải không bị rạn sau thời gian sử dụng. Hoa văn trên bề mặt vải không dùng công nghệ in mà do sự sắp đạt các sợi chỉ với nhau tạo nên hoa văn chìm và ẩn, làm nên vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho bộ chăn ra gối nhà bạn.






_Chăn Ra Gối Edena ED508_​
Chương trình giảm giá 10%, với bộ ra bọc 160x200cm giá chỉ từ 3.735.000đ.

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:*
1. Khuyến mãi giảm giá 10%
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà

*2. Chăn Ra Gối TATANA – TN1803*
Được làm từ chất liệu 100% vải Cotton cao cấp, họa tiết tươi mát, nhẹ nhàng, chất lượng tốt, đảm bảo giúp phòng ngủ thêm sang trọng, nổi bật. Bao gồm: 1 ra giường, 1 áo gối ôm, 2 áo gối nằm. Lưu ý: Khi giặt nước đầu tiên chỉ giặt qua nước lạnh, không sử dung bột giặt, sau khi sử dụng một thời gian mới giặt qua bột giặt.






_Chăn Ra Gối TATANA – TN1803_​
Chương trình giảm giá -15%. Với bộ Drap Cotton 100x200cm giá chỉ từ 289.000đ.

*3. Chăn Ra Gối Everon EST19032*
Sử dụng vải Tencel cao cấp giúp bạn luôn cảm thấy thoải mái. Thiết kế màu sáng giúp bạn cảm thấy mát mẻ, như hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, đặc  biệt là vào mùa hè nóng bức.

*HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG:*
♦ Để nước trong máy giặt đầy trước khi cho bột giặt vào. Dùng nửa dung lượng được khuyến cáo.  ♦ Cách này sẽ giúp ga sạch mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến sợi vải.
♦ Lấy ga ra ngay sau khi giặt để tránh bị nhăn.
♦ Giặt vỏ gối theo định kỳ đều đặn. Đập nhẹ hàng ngày để sạch bụi bẩn mà cho gối luôn mềm mịn
♦ Nên giặt nước hơn là giặt khô.
♦ Khi phơi bạn nên lộn mặt trái vải tránh để mặt phải của ga gối tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh sáng mặt trời dễ gây bạc màu.
♦ Trước khi cất chăn bạn nên ủi(là) vỏ chăn, ga một lượt.






_Chăn Ra Gối Everon EST19032_​
Chương trình giảm giá -10%. Với bộ Bọc Chần Gòn 160x200cm giá chỉ từ 4.104.000đ.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Khuyến mãi giảm giá 10%
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà

*4. Chăn Ra Gối Edena ED514*
Trên nền chất liệu Cotton jacquard mềm mịn. Chất liệu cotton đặc biệt 100%. Mật độ sợi 300 sợi/inch vuông cho bề mặt vải sự chắn chắn và mềm mịn, do mật độ sợi cao nên vải không bị rạn sau thời gian sử dụng. Các hoa văn tạo nên trên bề mặt vải không dùng công nghệ in mà là do sự sắp đặt các sợi chỉ với nhau tạo nên hoa văn chìm và ẩn, làm nên sự đặc biệt cho chất liệu.






_Chăn Ra Gối Edena ED514_​
Chương trình giảm giá -10%. Với bộ ra bọc 160x200cm giá chỉ từ3.735.000đ.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Khuyến mãi giảm giá 10%
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà

Vẫn còn nhiều các sản phẩm chăn ra gối nệm với mẫu mã sang trọng đẹp mắt khác nữa, mời bạn nhanh chân đến Đại Lý Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Tại Mỹ Tho - Tiền Giangđể tha hồ lựa chọn. Với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, hy vọng bạn sẽ có thêm những lời khuyên để lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp nhất cho mình nhé. Thegioinem.com luôn hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.


----------

